# Sprinkler Warehouse Customer Service



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A quick shout-out to Sprinkler Warehouse customer service. I ran into a pricing glitch on their website yesterday where the price I was seeing in their search results was slightly different than the price when I added it to my cart. They made it right. :thumbup:

They have a nice website (easy to navigate) and plenty of shipping options - with same day shipping if you place your order before 4:30 pm CST. Orders over $149 ship free.


----------

